# Doctor ripped open adhesion



## arsmaidi (Dec 8, 2007)

I took my 2 yo to the ped yesterday for complaint of her back (kidneys) and stomache hurting. Also, her urine is very dark and smells pretty bad. She is not potty trained. Well, the doctor said if she could not pee in a cup he would have to do a cath on her. Obviously she did not would not pee in a cup. He and 3 nurses came in the room, took my baby from me and said I could not come with her. They tied her to a pappoose board which I discovered after it was over with, and cathed her. She was screaming for her mommy the whole time. I'll tell you now that there is no worse feeling than what I experienced today. Anyway, after I got her back I was getting her dressed and took a look at the area. She was BLEEDING. When the dr came back in I said did you put bedadine on her or something? He said no, just a little KY. (Ok having said this did he put anything on her to sterlize the area?) I said well then she is bleeding. Here is his response... "Well, that is not uncommon she did have labial adhesions, it shouldn't cause to much problem if might burn a little bit when she pees. Just give her a bath and put some neosporin on it."

He ripped my baby. I am so [email protected]%$^& outraged. He didn't even tell me before he ripped her little self apart. I am calling the medical board on Monday. Does anyone have any advice about my baby? I don't know what to do. Everytime she pees she cries.

Arielle


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

:

I'm so sorry your daughter was sexually assaulted by the Dr. I would definitely complain to everyone you can. Unfortunately the damage is already done. I'd put some nice herbal salve on it to help it heal and promise her you will never hand her over to another Dr.

BTW, what came out of it? Did they diagnose anything?

Laura


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

There was nno need to cath her in the first place.

DD1 has had infections and would not pee in cups etc so instead, I was told to give her paracetomol, ibuprofen, clean her carefully and given a special sterile bag which has an adhesive so you can stick it to the genitals. You then cut a hole in a nappy, pull the bag through and wait for them to pee.

WTH is wrong with Doctors? I am so sorry your daughter went through that.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

okay, so sorry I'm just getting back--
1. He did not give you the option of taping a baggy to her (which is what our ped does for infant/toddler).
2. He would not allow you in the room during the cath.
3. He did not tell you she had adhesions, nor did he ask permission to treat them.
4. He did not tell you the above until you noticed blood and asked him.
5. This is sexual assault. no question about it. He ripped open your daughters vulva, without medical consent, in a room outside of your view. What did he rip her with? Did he insert anything other than a cath tube? How can anyone be sure?

Is it appropriate to file a police report? Or just the medical board? I really don't know. She will have to be examined by another doctor, that can say she has been torn in any way. You should probably call a lawyer, tell them you need immediate legal advice and you should get a phone consultaion within a couple hours.

Ugh. I've been thinking about this all day. Your poor babe. You can get that spray stuff (Dermaplast I think?) that is used after episiotomies. It numbs it completely. Any drugstore should have a can.


----------



## Jasmyn's Mum (May 24, 2004)

OMG, Mama







That is horrible. I would be complaining to any one and everyone about this. I agree that you should get someone else to examine her to get it all on the record. I am so sorry for your dd and for you. That makes me sad and livid at the same time. I would go after his license! Stupid a$$!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It is sexual assault but since he is a Dr. it will be nearly impossible to prove it. You do need to take her to another dr tho and let them see what was done to her so that if you can sue you will have another dr. to back you up.

I dont want to sound harsh but no way in He!! would a dr or anyone else take my child were I couldnt see what was going on. You have every right to be there and if they dont like it walk out. Dont let your baby out of your site ever. Unless they are in the hospital having surgery then you obviously cant go with them but any other place you can.

I am so sorry this happened to your dd.







dont let it go mama fight for her.


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't have any advice, but I just wanted to say I am so sorry that happened to your sweet baby girl.







I would definitely do something... but in that situation, I have no idea what.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Do *not* use neosporine on her. It could cause a reaction or a yeast infection.


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry mama! That doctor had no right to do that. Take her to another doctor asap and get any damage documented.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
no way in He!! would a dr or anyone else take my child were I couldnt see what was going on. You have every right to be there and if they dont like it walk out. Dont let your baby out of your site ever.











It can't possibly be legal to treat a child (and a mother) like that. Get a lawyer, a different doctor's confirmation of what has happened, and go to the police!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

You poor mama! and even more your poor, poor, poor baby. I'm so sad for her and you!!!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raelynn* 
I am so sorry mama! That doctor had no right to do that. Take her to another doctor asap and get any damage documented.









YEAH THAT







: .


----------



## mommymarliah (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I dont want to sound harsh but no way in He!! would a dr or anyone else take my child were I couldnt see what was going on. You have every right to be there and if they dont like it walk out. Dont let your baby out of your site ever. Unless they are in the hospital having surgery then you obviously cant go with them but any other place you can.

I am so sorry this happened to your dd.







dont let it go mama fight for her.

I agree! never ever ever let your child be with a doctor/dentist/whatever alone. You never know what they could be doing. That is absolutely horrible what he did to her. I would probably call the police, just to see if they will do anything and I most definately would bring her to another doc to see what this jerk did and I would take photos as well. I would do everything in my power to press charges for that. It is sexual assualt and there is NO reason they could not get urine with a bag instead. Just cathing alone is insane to do to a child, but tearing her genitals apart. Man that guy is lucky he didn't touch my kid let me tell you or he would be in need of a testicle retrieval operation!

I'm so sorry thing happened to your little girl *hugs* to you momma.


----------



## RMM1117 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am SO sorry this happened! What an outrage!


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

I feel sick just reading this...

I could not imagine what I would do if a doc did this to my dd. I'm pretty sure I would raise holy hell that's for sure!

I have some experience with a family member beginning the path to suing a doc. It ended up not happening b/c she was afraid of all the other docs in the are rejecting to treat her or her family b/c of the way this info would get around in a relatively "small" area. At least this is what a lawyer told her could be the outcome. Essentially, she would have to be willing to go far out of town to see a doc and this was something she was not willing to do.

Talk to a local lawyer and see what they say.

Again, I am so sorry.







:


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Along with all the other advice you have gotten, I would get a copy of her medical records. You need to make this request without them knowing you are angry in any way. Medical records are known to "go missing" and if they have any suspicion that you are interested in filing a complaint at the medical board you could get incomplete records.

I think you should photograph any damage, as creepy as it may feel to photograph your girls genitals, use a digital camera at home. Documenting this could be important in any appeal to the medical board or in a court of law.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer* 
Along with all the other advice you have gotten, I would get a copy of her medical records. You need to make this request without them knowing you are angry in any way. Medical records are known to "go missing" and if they have any suspicion that you are interested in filing a complaint at the medical board you could get incomplete records.

I think you should photograph any damage, as creepy as it may feel to photograph your girls genitals, use a digital camera at home. Documenting this could be important in any appeal to the medical board or in a court of law.

ITA with and all the advice you've gotten so far.


----------



## arsmaidi (Dec 8, 2007)

I am going to go to the lab here shortly and pick up her results. after that I will probably take her to the er to have another doc look at her. I will be contacting the medical board and a lawyer in the morning to see what else can be done. I knew that this was wrong but I had no idea how wrong it really is. Sexual Assult? Genital Mutilation? How could I loet this happen to her? I feel like a horrible mother and that I failed her. I am supposed to protect her and not let anyone hurt her. I will get back later and let eveyone know how things are going.


----------



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

Could it be possible that the adhesion was covering part of the urethra, so it was ripped while the doctor was inserting the catheter?


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry mama for you and your DD..

Just a heads up though...never never trust a doc that will not allow you in a room when your child is being treated for ANYTHING!!

I was the victim of 3 years of sexual abuse by a Ped Uroligist when my mother was asked to leave the room. You never know what they are really doing in there.

I would get the damage documented and if it were me, I would go directly to the police station and file a sexual assault report. If nothing else, you will have it on record.

I second the no neosporin...it may just lead to a yeast infection and more intrusive exams. I would stick to warm soaks in the tub, no diaper time and lots of hugs and reassurance that you will never let anyone harm her again.


----------



## gaialice (Jan 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arsmaidi* 
How could I loet this happen to her? I feel like a horrible mother and that I failed her. I am supposed to protect her and not let anyone hurt her. I will get back later and let eveyone know how things are going.

Oh mum, I am so sorry. I understand how you feel and of course you are entitled to feel all your feelings. Try not to put guilt on yourself. Who is guilty here is the doctor. You need all your strength to help your dd heal of whatever illness she has plus this traumatic doctor experience. Guilty feelings will not make you stronger, much as they are natural. So try to focus on what you can do now. I would tell dd that what the doctor did was wrong, that you are never going to see that doctor again, and that you will always be there for her when she hurts.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

How terrible.
I am so sorry for you and your little girl. Let us know what happens.. glad to hear you will be contacting the medical board. I definitely agree with getting her records. I would go to the desk, NOT call ahead, ask nicely for them and tell them you will wait for them. (Perhaps have someone watch your child(ren) when you go.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Can you call the cops and have him charged with sexual assault?? God, it's so scary that some of these monsters are in medicine.... your poor little girl! I'll never let anyone touch my son without me being there.

You can also warn people online here.

Hope your baby is feeling better soon...poor thing!


----------



## arsmaidi (Dec 8, 2007)

I went to the hospital to get the lab report and took her with me. The lab is all negative except for some blood in the urine, but I wonder how that got there!!! So, this cath was not even neccessary. I took her into the ER and she was seen by another doctor who 1.)pointed out an ear infection that her ped failed to see on Friday. 2.)Agreed with me that what happend to her never should have that the doc should not have done that and she certainly would not have. and 3.) She is now so constipated from the emotional trauma that she still has not pooped. She has not had a bm since at least thursday, but again the doc fialed to notice this also. The doc at the ER had an xray and said she was full of it. I will be contacting the medical board tomorrow and will get back to you all.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Good for you! I'm so sorry for your poor little baby,


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arsmaidi* 
I went to the hospital to get the lab report and took her with me. The lab is all negative except for some blood in the urine, but I wonder how that got there!!! So, this cath was not even neccessary. I took her into the ER and she was seen by another doctor who 1.)pointed out an ear infection that her ped failed to see on Friday. 2.)Agreed with me that what happend to her never should have that the doc should not have done that and she certainly would not have. and 3.) She is now so constipated from the emotional trauma that she still has not pooped. She has not had a bm since at least thursday, but again the doc fialed to notice this also. The doc at the ER had an xray and said she was full of it. I will be contacting the medical board tomorrow and will get back to you all.

A little off topic, but if you can get your DD to drink a bit of prune juice (maybe put it in a smoothie with other strong flavored juice if possible), that will help her with constipation.

I hope that you can get this MD (stands for mentally deranged) barred from practicing! He's a menace!

I hope you and your DD feel better soon..I am so sorry that had to happen!


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

This is so disturbing. I am sorry I can't offer much consolation, I am just burning up with anger.









Please get a lawyer, get her records, take pictures, and sue this busturd!


----------



## yokosmile (Apr 22, 2007)

Everyone has given you good advice.. I am so so sorry this happened to your dd. Hugs and healing to you both.


----------



## arsmaidi (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey girls,

Thank you all so much for your support. I gave her a glycerine suppository and a little came out. I also gave her gerber apple prune juice and some more came out so we are on our way. Tomorrow first thing I will be calling the med board and getting everything under way, then I will be going to a new ped and then to a lawyer. Big day tomorrow! Plus all the laundry and housework I have gotten behind on, but we all know what that is. I will get back here tomorrow late afternoon/early evening and update you. Again thanks so much for all your support and kind words.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

When requesting a copy of your medical records, please remember to be perfectly calm and sweet. They may ask you why you want them. You can say that you always maintain a copy of the records for your kid as a matter of record....they may charge you a per page fee for this.

I was told once when getting records that if I told them it was for "continuing care" that they wouldn't charge for them.

Good luck!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

holy cow what horrible story. i am so happy you are going to follow through and report this.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

How awful.


----------



## Mandala126 (Aug 28, 2007)

How awful!
Good luck with the report.
Hope all will be well.
Tons of hugs for your DD.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Hope the prune/apple juice works for your little one. Good luck with the lawyer and new ped!


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

lots of ((HUGS)) and PT for you and your little girl

Please keep us posted if you decide to take further action!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}} to you both. I hope you get that UAV at least banned from practicing.


----------



## arsmaidi (Dec 8, 2007)

hey,

my grandmother is in the hospital with pneumonia and my step dad is out of town so I have taking my mom back and forth to the hospital. So I will be getting to the board soon. I wrote a letter and I will post it on here for you guys to read.

Later
Arielle


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

OMG ?????
(((((( hugs )))))))


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 
This is so disturbing. I am sorry I can't offer much consolation, I am just burning up with anger.









Please get a lawyer, get her records, take pictures, and sue this busturd!









:

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

What a sad state the medical industry is in when they employ abusers like this. What a dreadful story.


----------



## amydep (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry!!!! Please keep us updated. I hope that you are able to sue this jerk!


----------

